# Have you told your work about your DP?



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just curious if your work, boss, co-workers know about your DP/Depression/Anxiety.

I've been at my current job since October 2003, so almost a year, and I've never told anyone here about it.

I never told anyone at my last job either. But two jobs ago, I told them, cause it was when I was just getting into the beginnings of the horrible feelings. And it was a small business run by a family we know from church, so I felt comfortable telling them.

I am just curious, cause there are times where I just want to unload everything on my boss, cause at times (like right now), I just want to leave work so bad and go home and just sleep!

Comments are appreciated. Thanks.

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just curious if your work, boss, co-workers know about your DP/Depression/Anxiety.

I've been at my current job since October 2003, so almost a year, and I've never told anyone here about it.

I never told anyone at my last job either. But two jobs ago, I told them, cause it was when I was just getting into the beginnings of the horrible feelings. And it was a small business run by a family we know from church, so I felt comfortable telling them.

I am just curious, cause there are times where I just want to unload everything on my boss, cause at times (like right now), I just want to leave work so bad and go home and just sleep!

Comments are appreciated. Thanks.

Kelson


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i havn't/wouldn't tell anyone at work. only close family/friends who wouldnt regard me as any different with this information. also being treated normally in work situations helps me with the dp.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i havn't/wouldn't tell anyone at work. only close family/friends who wouldnt regard me as any different with this information. also being treated normally in work situations helps me with the dp.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

hell no. the only reason i would tell them is if i really felt comfortable enough with the people, and i can say that i rarely feel that comfortable. Kelson, i think it would be a bad idea. Even if your boss is sympathetic to your plight, i would think that the idea that you could just leave whenever you felt bad would be both too much a temptation to you, and quite annoying to your boss, regardless of your condition. Far better, i think, to just fight through the dreary days at work.

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

hell no. the only reason i would tell them is if i really felt comfortable enough with the people, and i can say that i rarely feel that comfortable. Kelson, i think it would be a bad idea. Even if your boss is sympathetic to your plight, i would think that the idea that you could just leave whenever you felt bad would be both too much a temptation to you, and quite annoying to your boss, regardless of your condition. Far better, i think, to just fight through the dreary days at work.

s.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i wouldn't tell them because they probably wouldn't understand. And it might put your job in an awkward position. But if you were going to tell them, id try to make it as general as possible. I personally wouldn't tell anyone i work for, and hopefully if i get a new job soon, i know i won't be telling them. Matter of fact the only people ive mentioned the words DEPERSOANLIZATION/DEREALIZATION to are my parents and my therapists and doctors. I told one friend, my closest friend, that i am basically going through a rough time, similar to a nervous breakdown, but i don't think even he gets the full jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

wow i dunno wtf happened


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

wow i dunno wtf happened


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn...you really wanted to get that point across huh playa 

Holla later,

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn...you really wanted to get that point across huh playa 

Holla later,

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

SoulBro, you might consider adjusting your medication.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

SoulBro, you might consider adjusting your medication.

:lol:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't work but the answer would be "f*ck no." I can think of a thousand other terrible things I could make up about myself to tell them before I told them I had DP.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't work but the answer would be "f*ck no." I can think of a thousand other terrible things I could make up about myself to tell them before I told them I had DP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> SoulBro, you might consider adjusting your medication.
> 
> :lol:


yeah i accidently look 20 mg of Klonopin today & it had a reverse effect on me.............................................

seriously i dunno wtf happened, my browser went on like rapid post


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> SoulBro, you might consider adjusting your medication.
> 
> :lol:


yeah i accidently look 20 mg of Klonopin today & it had a reverse effect on me.............................................

seriously i dunno wtf happened, my browser went on like rapid post


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I posted on another thread earlier today and it was there for half a day and then disappeared by itself. what's going on?


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I posted on another thread earlier today and it was there for half a day and then disappeared by itself. what's going on?


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

As to whether I've told my work: Answer: No way, Jose.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

As to whether I've told my work: Answer: No way, Jose.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that "Hell, no!" is the right answer here.

There is absolutely nothing the work people can DO with the information that you suffer from dp. It doesn't "show" and it doesn't directly impact work ability.

Anxiety and depression and obsessive thinking can impact your ability to function, but even then: what is telling them supposed to do? Make them feel sorry for you? They won't. They'll somehow think you're making it up, or that you are making too much out of it.

Make them give you a break/be understanding about how you perform? No way. It will never happen. Give up that fantasy and live long and prosper.

So there is no sensible reason at all to tell.

That said, I'm not ashamed of having mental illness, and now that I no longer have symptoms, I do tell anyone and everyone, lol....but I'm not expecting anything in return - just trying to educate and in some ways, shock them, I suppose: as in "but Janine seems so together and so on top of things. How could SHE have had mental illness?"

Don't ask, don't tell. Good for gays in the military, good enough for dp'ers.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that "Hell, no!" is the right answer here.

There is absolutely nothing the work people can DO with the information that you suffer from dp. It doesn't "show" and it doesn't directly impact work ability.

Anxiety and depression and obsessive thinking can impact your ability to function, but even then: what is telling them supposed to do? Make them feel sorry for you? They won't. They'll somehow think you're making it up, or that you are making too much out of it.

Make them give you a break/be understanding about how you perform? No way. It will never happen. Give up that fantasy and live long and prosper.

So there is no sensible reason at all to tell.

That said, I'm not ashamed of having mental illness, and now that I no longer have symptoms, I do tell anyone and everyone, lol....but I'm not expecting anything in return - just trying to educate and in some ways, shock them, I suppose: as in "but Janine seems so together and so on top of things. How could SHE have had mental illness?"

Don't ask, don't tell. Good for gays in the military, good enough for dp'ers.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow,

I'm very surprised at the sheer number of answers here that say "no", I didn't expect that. But then again, my answer would be "no" as well, and I haven't told anyone at my work either. I suspect -- given that I've reluctantly declined social invitations from different folks -- that they might think something is up... in fact, I think back when I was more anxious/DP'd, I suspected they thought I was this ginormous weirdo... now that I look at it, I bet they're probably just more confused as to why I don't partake in any activities outside of work.

Anyway, what's interesting to me with these responses is that there seems to be a common "distrust" factor. I mean, I do agree that you shouldn't tell them because, like Janine and some others said, they probably won't understand, and if they do, it's like, WHAT can they do? Evoke sympathy? Not likely... Not to say they aren't compassionate or sympathetic, but the combination of not understanding and our inherent distaste towards others who play phoney balloney (to get out of a job, or whatever reason) isn't likely to produce much of a positive effect, in the way of work performance leeway or whatever you're attempting to get at.

Hmmmm, so yeah, "no".


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow,

I'm very surprised at the sheer number of answers here that say "no", I didn't expect that. But then again, my answer would be "no" as well, and I haven't told anyone at my work either. I suspect -- given that I've reluctantly declined social invitations from different folks -- that they might think something is up... in fact, I think back when I was more anxious/DP'd, I suspected they thought I was this ginormous weirdo... now that I look at it, I bet they're probably just more confused as to why I don't partake in any activities outside of work.

Anyway, what's interesting to me with these responses is that there seems to be a common "distrust" factor. I mean, I do agree that you shouldn't tell them because, like Janine and some others said, they probably won't understand, and if they do, it's like, WHAT can they do? Evoke sympathy? Not likely... Not to say they aren't compassionate or sympathetic, but the combination of not understanding and our inherent distaste towards others who play phoney balloney (to get out of a job, or whatever reason) isn't likely to produce much of a positive effect, in the way of work performance leeway or whatever you're attempting to get at.

Hmmmm, so yeah, "no".


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the insight. I never would tell them, it's just sometime I just want to go tell my boss...I FEEL LIKE SHIT...AND I WANT TO GO HOME AND SLEEP!

Today was just a very hard struggle to get through the 8 hours...and to make it worse I was working on filling a job for our company (I am a Recruiter) and I hadn't really found many qualified resumes by the end of the day and my boss was like, "After 8 hours, that's all you have to tell me". I'm thinkin, gee that makes my DP/Depression/Anxiety feel so much better. What a great way to end the day! Not.

Just hard to get through work, when I don't love my job even when I feel "good", let alone when I feel down. Thanks for the insight!

Take care,

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the insight. I never would tell them, it's just sometime I just want to go tell my boss...I FEEL LIKE SHIT...AND I WANT TO GO HOME AND SLEEP!

Today was just a very hard struggle to get through the 8 hours...and to make it worse I was working on filling a job for our company (I am a Recruiter) and I hadn't really found many qualified resumes by the end of the day and my boss was like, "After 8 hours, that's all you have to tell me". I'm thinkin, gee that makes my DP/Depression/Anxiety feel so much better. What a great way to end the day! Not.

Just hard to get through work, when I don't love my job even when I feel "good", let alone when I feel down. Thanks for the insight!

Take care,

Kelson


----------

